# Chocolate Covered Ants!



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Click here.

Yummy!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd try it, but not for $6 a piece. :hn


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

The parents of a grade school friend made these all the time. He caught hell once the word got out...except from those of us that tried them. Pretty tasty actually


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I'd be up for that, ants are tasty.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I bought my dad a box of chocolate covered insects for Father's Day once. They sold them at a natural history museum I visited. I didn't tell him what they were and a few days later he told me the chocolate was good but the nuts were all stale  I was a little bastard.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Well, looks like I might have some baking to do this year. I kill 1000's of these things each year in the yard, who know I could be making money off of these annoying home invaders.

Tell ya' what, mid summer I'll start whipping some up in big choco balls and I'll under cut any online source.
u


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

Haha! Those are cool, i would search that site more though, the aphrodisiac section is pretty interesting. :tu


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

I've had them. I thought they were pretty tasty. :cb


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

BEWARE bombs that contain chocolate!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Shrug, the chocolate covered scorpions are better...


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

I smell group buy!


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

actually that sounds pretty tasty... cool find. :tu


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Baked worm crisps...not fried!


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

My Grandma brought them back from a trip once.

wasn't that bad at all. 

I love trying new foods, still seafood and I don't work out at all.


----------

